# battlefield 3 not working on pc



## digitaltab (Nov 9, 2011)

PROBLEM- at startup comes a black windowed screen, after 5 minutes, appears a battlefield 3 wallpaper in the same game window, nd it becomes fullscreen but game doesnt load, 
installed many times, tried evrything, removed tm from bf3 registry nd folder already, happens nothing.
tried on amd catalyst version 11.6, 11.9, 11.10, 11.10 preview driver.
SYSTEM- 
core 2 duo e 7400 2.8 ghz
amd hd radeon 6870 1 gb gddr5
coolermaster 600w psu
3 gb ddr2 ram
intel dg41ty motherboard
samsung bx2031n (20"led), 1600*900 resolution
seagatte 1tb sata
windows 7 ultimate
need any else info, ask...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2011)

Is Origin working properly in your system? did it download and install the ~450MB update after you installed it ?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its pirated


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Removed tm from the folder? Ahem ahem, no one here will help you out my friend. Sorry.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 9, 2011)

oh crap.

Uninstall the game, battlelog, and origin. Use a registry cleaner. And reinstall every thing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2011)

Closing this thread.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2011)

Re-opened the thread. There is no specific indication stating that it's an illegitimate copy. Also, the re-name 'TM' is simply removing the trademark sign in front of the BF3 folder. It's also posted on EA UK's official forum: BF3 Launch Problem

If anyone finds something otherwise, let me know and I'll deal with it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ Yes , I saw this issue stated in one thread in BattleLog forum. But the doubt is that the OP didn't specify anything related to Origin or BattleLog, Currently legitimate copies can be opened only through Origin/BattleLog Website, Clicking on Battlefield 3 Shortcut will still require him to be logged into Origin. As the OP also didn't answer to my Query posted regarding Origin, it seems obvious that the user does not have a legit copy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2011)

OP just PM'd me stating that he logged in today to check the thread and found that it was closed down. I suppose, that's the reason why he couldn't reply. So let's wait for his reply.


----------



## revolt (Nov 10, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Re-opened the thread. There is no specific indication stating that it's an illegitimate copy. Also, the re-name 'TM' is simply removing the trademark sign in front of the BF3 folder. It's also posted on EA UK's official forum: BF3 Launch Problem
> 
> If anyone finds something otherwise, let me know and I'll deal with it.



you are really an intelligent mod.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

can any1 explain tht when i installed it on friend's, it worked fine, 
but not on mine. 
he uses amd 5670., 11.9 catalyst.
do my avast antivirus has smthing 2 do with it.
he ran it on windows 7.
also tell, is it wrong to tweak graphic settings through other softwares, cuz what i observed is that this could be some graphic card issue.
i changed evry setting to high and switched on through graphics card. i also install hydravision and every amd utility every time along with catalyst suite. and i tried overclocking also.

AND TO THOSE WHO ARE BLAMING FOR PIRACY,
I TOO KNOW THAT ORIGIN IS REQUIRED AND AN INTERNET CONNECTION TOO, CUZ GAME CAN BE STARTED ONLY AFTER LOGIN WINDOW OF BATTLELOG.

DONT CALL A GAME PIRATED BEFORE KNOWING EVERYTHING.
EVEN THE GENUINE ONE SHOWS SOMETIMES SOME ERRORS.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

it ran fine on friend's
he uses amd 5670, windows 7

i  doubt origin updated itself but it was not 450 MB. cuz it took only 5 mins, not possible.

wt friend told- dont tweak default settings of amd catalyst suite, which i always shift to high.
 he told me not to overclock my gc.
i also use fraps , to get frame rate and record videos.

SHOULD I FOLLOW HIS SUGGESTIONS,

it worked fine on friend's
he uses amd 5670, win 7

note:
he told me not to chng default settings in amd catalyst suite, not to overclock
cuz i always overclock first, and shift all settings to maximum.
I ALWAYS USE FRAPS, 
is avast has smthing 2 do with it.

CUZ M GETTING AN OVERALL CONCLUSION TO REMOVE ALL THESE AND THEN INSTALL A FRESH COPY AND TRY.

NOTE 2: MY ORIGIN UPDATE TOOK 5 MINS ONLY, DEFINETELY IT WAS NOT 450 MB IN SIZE,


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

You should probably reinstall the game, battlelog and origin. And this time keep watching the installation, it should definitely download a 450mb update. 


Its rather sad that Origin doesn't have a file integrity checker. This would make things so much easier.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

@Shivam24: you still haven't answered my question about Origin. Does it run properly?

Try to troubleshoot in the following order.

1. Can you login to you Origin account from the Origin Client? 
2. Does your Origin Client crash after Logging in. if possible post the Origin Client Version number. 
2. Can you see a BattleField 3 Entry in Orign.
3. Can you login to BattleLog
4. Is this issues with SP Campaign only or can you start any MP Maps or Co-Op Mission. 

Please troubleshoot in the above order.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

hello charan, m currently doin tht reinstallation thing, and this time i wont overclock or use any graphic tweak software, / fraps/ uninstalled avast.
origin worked fine, and i logged in and i tried all modes,  this problem occured, and on my friend's  pc, it worked very well, 
so m tryin reinstallation. nd yeah origin shows battlefield 3.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2011)

Not launching on my system too. What a crummy build.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> Not launching on my system too. What a crummy build.



not only u and me, but many people r complainin about it, they jus made it typical to play to avoid piracy, but it gave me headache...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Head over to BattleLog > Forum > Technical Help. There is a thread related to this issue. I cant give link right now as BattleLog is blocked in my office


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

Charan said:


> Head over to BattleLog > Forum > Technical Help. There is a thread related to this issue. I cant give link right now as BattleLog is blocked in my office



yes i hv gone though tht, nd thts whr i found to remove tm.
m doin tht already, installation in progress


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Any updates? 

Can you post you Origin Client Version no?


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

yooooooooooooooo,
game ran, today, 
uninstalled avast, nd reinstalled amd 11.10
didnt chngd default settings in catalyst,
game ran,
origin- 8.3 smthing..
 perhaps THE PROBLEM WAS EITHER WITH UPDATE PATCH OR WITH I DON KNOW...

thnks 2 all 4 helpin me


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

EA Just pushed a update to Origin (~50MB), even my crash issue has been resolved.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

ok, will chk tht, but origin auto updates itself after installation


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2011)

Enjoy the game Shivam.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 10, 2011)

Game hard shivam


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll just have to highlight another concern out here. I got a PM back from Shivam stating that Jojo had posted a really harsh comment initially and revolt quoted it back. I see, both of you have promptly performed a ninja edit on your posts.

I'm extremely disappointed with you guys. You have been here for quite sometime now and it's you people, who we count on to help out the new comers. Is it too much to ask to be polite in your replies? I see only Charan had the decency to post some help upfront, before everyone else decided to go gung-ho on him with piracy accusations. 

I kindly request you folks to be a bit more mature and report posts or PM the mods, if you feel a rule is being breached. Pointing fingers and name calling won't get you anywhere. So please can that attitude.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks ethan, tenida..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> yooooooooooooooo,
> game ran, today,
> *uninstalled avast*, nd reinstalled amd 11.10
> didnt chngd default settings in catalyst,
> ...




now which antivirus are you using now?
sometimes antivirus create nasty problems while gaming...


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

no antivirus,
i'll not install any because i am afraid it may create problem


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am out of the city. Just checked 'who the hell are you' PM from shivam, in friend's laptop.

I had to assume that it is an illegitimate copy as he didn't responded to the replies of the members. And there was no information about battle log or Origin. So, I had to close the thread. If OP is using a legitimate copy, I will admit that,my action was a bit vague. My bad.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

that matter solved now, that is fine vamsi, i was offended when i saw next morning.
as people blamed me for using pirated. that is why i messaged you.
please dont take actions on assumptions.
watch and think practically, 
on battlelog forum, you'll find hundreds of such issues....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll just have to highlight another concern out here. I got a PM back from Shivam stating that Jojo had posted a really harsh comment initially and revolt quoted it back. I see, both of you have promptly performed a ninja edit on your posts.
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed with you guys. You have been here for quite sometime now and it's you people, who we count on to help out the new comers. Is it too much to ask to be polite in your replies? I see only Charan had the decency to post some help upfront, before everyone else decided to go gung-ho on him with piracy accusations.
> 
> I kindly request you folks to be a bit more mature and report posts or PM the mods, if you feel a rule is being breached. Pointing fingers and name calling won't get you anywhere. So please can that attitude.



My bad. Sorry.  I assumed that TM folder has got something to do with cracx and stuff. And some also other members were saying it was so. And since I was out of the scene for quite a while, I assumed that they were right.


----------

